# Double-swing Door Maneuvering Clearances



## fj80

What are the ADA requirements for maneuvering clearances for a double-swing door? 
I don't see it in Chapter 4.

And can a door swing into the maneuvering clearance for another door?


----------



## steveray

Same as any other door, you are only using one side at a time...And Yes...


----------



## mark handler

*2010 ADASAD 404.2.2 Double-Leaf Doors and Gates.* At least one of the active leaves of doorways with two leaves shall comply with 404.2.3 and 404.2.4.

One, not both.


----------



## cda

Double swing doors in an exit

Should be outlawed,,,   Like they use to be.


----------



## Paul Sweet

Why should they be outlawed?  They don't latch, and you just push them to go either way.  They're most commonly on building entrances.


----------



## cda

Paul Sweet said:


> Why should they be outlawed?  They don't latch, and you just push them to go either way.  They're most commonly on building entrances.




1.Because 

2. Just do not like them where non rated exit doors are allowed.


----------



## mark handler

Great reasoning
We need to rewrite the code based on likes and dislikes
Does everyone get a vote or just you?
Hold on here it comes.......


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> Great reasoning
> We need to rewrite the code based on likes and dislikes
> Does everyone get a vote or just you?
> Hold on here it comes.......




As long as they vote my way.

Besides deaths, codes are changed because one person wants a change, and submits a request.


----------



## cda

Maybe it was UBC, that did not allow double swing doors?


----------



## cda

Apparently some think not allowed in some circumstances, even though black and white does not say that;;;;


“ I recently received a question regarding a location where a double-acting door would be serving as part of the means of egress for more than 50 people in both directions.  Imagine a corridor with an exit at each end and a double-acting door in the middle, and 50 occupants on each side of the building.  Would this be permissible?

From a common-sense standpoint the answer would be “no,” because 50 people pushing on each side of a double-acting door would be going nowhere.  Since the model codes don’t specifically address double-acting doors, I asked the ICC for a staff opinion.  The ICC staff member’s response was that a single double-acting door would not be acceptable in this case – that two separate doors or a double-egress pair would be required.”””

http://idighardware.com/2016/06/double-acting-doors/


----------



## cda

Icbo 1997


double-acting doors - not acceptable as exit doors if the occupant load served by the door is over 100, if the door is part of a fire or smoke- and draft-control assembly, or if panic hardware is required; double-acting doors require view panels of at least
200 square inches



The good old days


----------



## Yikes

cda said:


> From a common-sense standpoint the answer would be “no,” because 50 people pushing on each side of a double-acting door would be going nowhere.



I have to say, from a common-sense standpoint, having a single-acting door with 49 people on the pull side won't be too much of an improvement.  The push-side people will get the door open 3', then they will be up against 49 very determined bodies.


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Maybe it was UBC, that did not allow double swing doors?


how many occupants?
door swing in direction of travel 50 or more


----------



## mark handler

cda said:


> Icbo 1997
> double-acting doors - not acceptable as exit doors if the occupant load served by the door is over 100, if the door is part of a fire or smoke- and draft-control assembly, or if panic hardware is required; double-acting doors require view panels of at least
> 200 square inches
> The good old days


what section?


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> what section?




Will have to look


----------



## cda

mark handler said:


> what section?


 


Maybe

Swing and Opening Force (1003.3.1.5)
· exit doors serving 10 or more occupants - pivoted, balanced,
or side-hinged swinging type
· shall swing in the direction of exit travel where the area served
has an occupant load of 50 or more; Group H exit and exit-access doors must swing in the direction of exit travel regardless of occupant load (1007.4.4); Group I required exterior exit doors shall open in the direction of exit travel regardless of occupant load (1007.5.5); refrigeration machinery rooms - doors shall swing in the direction of exit travel, regardless of the occupant load served, and shall be tight-fitting and self-closing (1007.7.2.3)
· opening force of 30 pounds applied to the latch side shall swing door to the fully open position (references to more information included, and exceptions for detention, dwelling units, and special doors)





Has to be right;;;


http://www.institutionallocksmiths.org/store/IR Fire Life and Safety Code Book.pdf


----------



## mark handler

Not always just 50 or more


----------



## ADAguy

Hospital corridors often have pairs of 4-0's swinging in opposite directions in rated frames to allow gurneys to bypass.


----------

